# Jeffs Rub -  measurements



## boilerman (Jul 26, 2014)

I made up a huge amount of Jeffs Rub the last time.  I'm now mixing up another bagful and am having a senior moment. The recipe says  2-1/2 TBSP Course (salad Grind) Black Pepper.   Is this two and one half tablespoons OR  two  1/2 tablespoons,  I know what makes sense butt. On my two pork butts I'm going to smoke it means alot more pepper.


----------



## goliath (Jul 26, 2014)

PUT DOWN THE SPOONS AND WALK AWAY... WALK AWAY SLOWLY ...   HA HA HA

would 2 .... 1/2 spoons not be 1 spoon .....  LOL ... so im pretty sure it is 2 full and 1 half 







Goliath


----------



## boilerman (Jul 26, 2014)

I will"walk Away" my friend. Yep, Thanks for the help. I'll get on with my pork butts.


----------

